# Indy Rassling



## CornetteFace (Jan 22, 2015)

We have a Hulkamania thread, a mania thread and a TNA thread. But do we have any wrestling fans who watch the independents, or any promotions from Japan?

I'm a big wrestling fan, I watch almost anything I can get my grabby little mits on. Ring of Honor is currently my favorite American promotion, with Evolve (former ROH booker and founder Gabe Sapolsky's new promotion), Lucha Underground and PWG trailing it on the independent front. AAW and AIW also put out good content.

As for Japan I watch New Japan (truly the king of sports), Dragon Gate, All Japan and some Big Japan. A lot of fun stuff going on in Japan right now. Dragon Gate might be the best booked promotion going right now, they make every booking decision, no matter how goofy make sense. They used a "loser must have his hair permed" match to initiate a heel turn and push for a guy. 

What stuff from the independent and the orient do you guys watch? Use this as a discussion thread.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 22, 2015)

If we're including big companies outside of the USA then AAA. I watch them every week with /wooo/tube's luchatube.

DTU's cool, too. Mexican deathmatch indies.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 23, 2015)

Many of those named are not true Indies. When I think Indie I think local promotion. We used to have a few good ones in the Detroit area, but they have been gone a while. The Juggalo Championship Wrestling stuff can be good, but it is off putting that that  and  are in charge of it. Between the , the  and the  general  those events are no good.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 23, 2015)

the only good japanese wrestler 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masaki_Sumitani


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

Hard Gay is hilarious. But Swagamura knocks him out of the park.









Lower video with Jim Ross commentary

Granted Nakamura is superior to just about everyone.

My favorite performer right now. He just gets everything about wrestling.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 23, 2015)

Isn't there another wrestler who does a similar "Hard Gay" gimmick in Japan?

I *think* his name is Dino something or other. Ringing any bells?


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Isn't there another wrestler who does a similar "Hard Gay" gimmick in Japan?
> 
> I *think* his name is Dino something or other. Ringing any bells?


Danshoku Dino!






Dragon Gate also has Yosuke Santa Maria. Who does an effeminate trannie gimmick.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 23, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Danshoku Dino!



That's the one! I remember seeing some of his matches on Youtube and thinking "This is like if they cranked up the Goldust character times a 1000."


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That's the one! I remember seeing some of his matches on Youtube and thinking "This is like if they cranked up the Goldust character times a 1000."


He wrestles in DDT. Which is the WWE on cocaine. 

They have two wrestlers who are blow up dolls, and the rest of the roster sells the offence. They have a belt which works under the 24/7 rule. And anything can become champ. Including the ring announcer, a ladder, a can of beer, a chair and the belt itself. 

The fun thing is a chunk of these wacky DDT guys show up in All Japan and work a more serious style without a problem.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 23, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> He wrestles in DDT. Which is the WWE on cocaine.
> 
> They have two wrestlers who are blow up dolls, and the rest of the roster sells the offence. They have a belt which works under the 24/7 rule. And anything can become champ. Including the ring announcer, a ladder, a can of beer, a chair and the belt itself.
> 
> The fun thing is a chunk of these wacky DDT guys show up in All Japan and work a more serious style without a problem.



Dude, I fucking *love* watching DDT matches. Don't get me wrong, I like watching epic workrate Japan matches, but I also love the batshit insane aspect of wrestling in Japan as well.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Dude, I fucking *love* watching DDT matches. Don't get me wrong, I like watching epic workrate Japan matches, but I also love the batshit insane aspect of wrestling in Japan as well.


Sometimes you just gotta have fun. 

Dragon Gate is kind of the perfect blend of that IMO. Great work rate, but also a lot of wackyness. It's the only promotion I know of where moral alignments are assigned by a magic dart board.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 23, 2015)

HUSTLE is good for Japanese goofy wrasslin, too. They had Keroro from the Keroro Gunsou / Sgt Frog cartoon and comic as a wrestler. Like, authorized appearance with the real actress voicing him as far as I know.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 23, 2015)

I may be mistaken, but I believe either HUSTLE or DDT also had a wrestler who was invisible, where opponents would basically act out a match with someone who wasn't there.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

That's DDT if I remember right.

Chikara used to be great comedy wrestling as well. But their hiatus really dampened them. 

And PWG is good for a laugh or two as well.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 23, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Chikara used to be great comedy wrestling as well. But their hiatus really dampened them.



Was a reason ever given for their hiatus? I know there was a "storyline reason" leading up to it, but never heard the actual reason.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 23, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Was a reason ever given for their hiatus? I know there was a "storyline reason" leading up to it, but never heard the actual reason.


Quack gave some explanation on Colt's pod.

But the explanation that went around the dirt sheets was that Quack was caught boning Saturyne (that female luchador) by his wife. Who in the divorce got the rights to Chikara and Quack had to go through legal means to regain them. Granted there are no legit sources on this. But it was very heavily discussed in the IWC.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 24, 2015)

Currently watching Lucha Underground, and......, the fans just started chanting "What?" when someone was giving a promo.

I seriously thought that nonsense was only done in WWE crowds....


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 24, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Currently watching Lucha Underground, and......, the fans just started chanting "What?" when someone was giving a promo.
> 
> I seriously thought that nonsense was only done in WWE crowds....


That chant will never die in American wrestling sadly.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just caught some Lucha Underground. I don't like the camerawork. It's weird. I hate WWE camera work how it like zooms in real quick when people are getting hit, but the camerawork on Lucha Underground is too theatrical.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 24, 2015)

That's kind of the thing about LU. It's not just a wrestling show. It's a drama taking place in a wrestling world. The angles are to be expected considering the people involved with it.

It is what it is.


----------

